# The heart-rate theory!!



## Mrsctobe

Was it right for you?
Let's compaire heart rate earlier to later on.

I have two girls and can't remember the heart rates lol it was so long ago.
Suppose it's just a bit of fun as not everyone's babys hb with tie in with what gender they are having.

I herd hb this time at 15weeks, 16weeks, 18weeks 5days & 22weeks 1day

Was only ever told at 18weeks & 22weeks the heart rate

at 18.5weeks it was 150bpm
at 22weeks 1day 134bpm

conciendence? we will need to see how it goes each time i hear hb next time wont be till 28weeks.


----------



## Sunshine12

I just came across this as was reading an article on old wives tales. 
*
If the fetal heart rate is under 140 beats per minute (BPM), it's a boy.*_
False. A baby girl's heart rate is usually faster than a boy's, but only after the onset of labor. There's no difference between fetal heart rates for boys and girls, but the rate does vary with the age of the fetus. By approximately the fifth week of pregnancy, the fetal heart rate is near the mother's &#8212; around 80 to 85 BPM. It continues to accelerate until early in the ninth week, when it reaches 170 to 200 BPM and then decelerates to an average of 120 to 160 BPM by the middle of the pregnancy. Normal fetal heart rate during labor ranges from 120 to 160 BPM for boys and girls._


----------



## Mrsctobe

Oh so it's just rubbish then lol bit like all the old wives tales lol x
i think my girls were higher though xx


----------



## mom and ttc

I heard it only works second trimester + 
Under 150 boy over girl
My daughter's was always in the 170s.
This one is a boy and always 141-143


----------



## Darlin65

Our baby boy has been 168bpm, 162bpm, and then about 158bpm in this order so I think it is a bunch of crap! lol I am nervous tho just read about a lady on here who paid for a gender scan like us (hers was @ 20wks) and just found out at their 4d scan their pink bump turned blue! :shock:


----------



## Mrsctobe

Sunshine was saying the heartrate goes down a little at the middle of pregnancy so even in 2nd trimester its not till middle of 2nd trimester. which was same with me x


----------



## ilysilly

My baby girl's hear rate was 160 at my 22+6 appointment.


----------



## Mrsctobe

suppose some people tie in with the theroy or conciendence? some people dont


----------



## kissesandhugs

Mine was 160 today, no idea if it's boy or girl but everyone on facebook is saying girl lol. OH actually ASKED my ob/gyn if that was true or not about the heartbeat and gender. It was kind of embarrasing bc I knew it was just an old wives tale hahaha but OH is really gullible and will believe anything.


----------



## MissingBubs

My baby girl has always had a lower heart rate so I font tie in. 
I can't remember what it was at 13 weeks but its never been above 150 and its now around 130. I reckon she's saving all of those extra beats for when she's preggers and her heart works overtime!!


----------



## Bunnikins

My baby girls was 150bpm at her 16 week check. I asked the MW about the heartbeat theory and she just laughed. xxx


----------



## Mrsctobe

I suppose everyone and every baby is different. at 16weeks hb would still be pretty high apparently middle of your pregnancy (20weeks+) it goes down a little


----------



## Bunnikins

Yeah, its bound to vary i suppose. The bloods not got as far to go when they r the size of an avocado as opposed to a melon!


----------



## Jennifurball

Scarlett's heart rate has always been under 140!


----------



## chrislo4

I've never been told my little girls heartbeat at any of my NHS apps. We had a private scan at 17+1 and she mentioned she had a good heart rate of 161.


----------

